# Remembering Good Shots



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

We golfers remember some of our golf shots. Good, and/or poor, we remember some of them. Some will stay with us our entire lives. The reasons for remembering shots are various, and individual. I try to not keep poor shots in my brain, but I have found that's impossible depending on what a particular poor shot cost me during a round. Perhaps it kept me from breaking 80, and in one instance, in my younger better playing days, a poor shot actually kept me from playing level par (71). I shot a 72. I will probably never for get that topped shot, since it cost me at least 2-3 strokes on the 15th hole of my home course. 

Now good shots I like to remember. Obviously I can't remember all of them due to the degree of their importance. Some were nothing more than "just a good shot", while a (very, very) few others were great "GOLF SHOTS". (side note) although I remember them, I don't count hole in ones as great golf shots. There is quite a bit of luck involved in HIOs. Yes, I remember mine. 

The one great golf shot I will never forget (unless dementia sets in) took place about 9 years ago. The shot itself was not that spectacular, as it was from a laid up fairway lie, to a pin 30 yards away, with a green that sloped away from me. The fact there was a pond of water at the back of the green helps to make it a pleasant permanent memory. What made it so special was what I accomplished with that golf shot. I had to keep my wits about me for the previous 17 holes. Then on 18, I had to play both mentally, and physically to pull off that shot. A 30 yard pitch that gave me a one putt, 2" tap in for par. 

I was playing with a group of guys. Two of them were good friends whom I always beat on a regular basis. The third guy was their "ringer" who was supposed to put me in my place. It almost worked. For 17 holes I was playing catch up with their ringer, sometimes as much as 3 strokes behind him. After 17 holes, I was 2 down to him. As it turned out my approach shot to the 18th green, gave me a 3 shot swing, and a win over their ringer. (77-78) From the tee box to the green I thought about, and played that 18th hole exactly as I planned it. My opponent went for the green from 150, rolled through the green into the water hazard. He took a 7 on that par 4. So, that 30 yard pitch shot is my most memorable golf shot.

Now, what's your most memorable golf shot to date?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I remember some shots I hit as a child, all because they were risks I took that paid off or because they were holes in one. Oddly, nothing stands out in my memory of playing in college. I remember a couple shots I played on the way to shooting the amateur course record of 66 at a course in Jamaica. But, I remember distinctly one recent shot because it was so bad.

The 8th hole at Killian Greens is 155 yards, par 3. I swung a 7 iron at the ball, but I wouldn't go so far as to say I hit it. I damn near missed it. It was bladed badly and the ball took off about 2 feet off the ground. It landed 25 yards from the green, ran up towards a bunker, took a break to the right off the side of the trap, rolled up on the green and banged off the pin, rebounding to 30 feet away. I hit the downhill putt too hard, but it hit the back of the hole, jumped about 6" up into the air and fell into the cup for a burdie. Considering the 2 shots on the hole, it was grossly undeserved, but I don't intend to return it to the golfing gods any time soon.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

There are 2 shots I played as a kid about 40 years ago. The first one, my school pal and I used to practice in his back garden firing it over his house to his front garden and then back over to the back garden - it sure concentrated our minds on keeping our heads down.

The second one, again about 40yrs back, was practicing bouncing the ball across the lake by the club house. For some reason it upset the members and we were stopped from doing it.:dunno:

My favourite proper shot; that's a tough one. I guess it would have to be my only hole in one, about 3 years ago. A 4 iron on our first hole into a stiff breeze. I always hoped that if I got a hole in one it would be a proper shot, not a fluke. Thankfully it was a good one.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

playing in a foursome 8 years ago, we came to 575 yd.18th hole, par 5; hit a good tee shot but still a ways to go, hit driver from fairway we saw it go towards the green but when we neared where we thought it to be, no ball.
I figured lost ball but continued searching until the other twosome went to the green and looked into the hole, my ball was there=albatross. First and only so far.


----------

